# Critérios  de qualidade e avaliação da rede de PWS´s nacional



## stormy (11 Jul 2011 às 20:30)

O que acham de criar um sistema de controle de qualidade das estações amadoras?


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jul 2011 às 13:07)

Assim mais limpinho entende-se melhor
Como li aquelas palavras todas anteriormente, concordei perfeitamente com o que lá dizia...mas nem todas as amadoras teem essas condições exteriores, infelizmente
Quanto ao aspecto geral do tópico acho bem, embora já conheça de antemão os resultados finais


----------

